# Just on the edge of ok (POF) *



## fairydust (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm 32, in a relationship, going through early menopause and struggling. 
After supporting my sister through POF, I now have to make some big decisions myself and am not sure what to do next. 
Fairly sure I want children but don't want to feel forced to make a decision, especially not yet. Don't want to rule out having children but the doctors are (as I've commonly heard) fairly unsupportive and don't give much direction on what options are available or what i should be doing (scans, preparing for the future etc). 
Am (reluctantly) on HRT  as advised it will protect my womb etc.
It's so hard to deal with it with so few answers available
I guess i want it to all be ok and i know it's not really going to be again. 
Sorry for the moan - having the HRT blues i reckon!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi fairydust, welcome to Fertlity Friends. 

So sorry to hear you are going through this right now, and that you are finding it hard to get any support or information from your doctors.

I've left you a few links to give you some places to start. Don't be afriad to dive straight on in and ask questions; there are lots of people on here who will support you through this.

POF / Early Menopause ~  CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis
CLICK HERE

Meanings
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck finding your way around the site. Do keep us up to date on how things are going with you.

C~x


----------



## fairydust (Jul 28, 2007)

Caz,
Thanks for all that - i've started looking at stuff - it's a bit overwhelming to see all the contacts on the messaging boards but the support is very much appreciated.
Glad i found you before i lost my mind completely


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Fairydust,


Just wanted to say Hi and you will get lots of advice and will feel as if peeps really understand.... Its a great site and you will realise you aren't alone or going mad!!! Honestly its all a bit surreal but the support is great!!

So hang in there hun 

Nova


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *fairydust* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Fairydust  
 
I know that FF and all its message boards can seem overwhelming to start with, my best advice its to keep dipping in and out as your emotions allow.
Can I ask a few questions 
You say your 32 and in a relationship, but on HRT, what tests have you had/results to confirm you are infact having POF 
You also say you supported your sister, what is her take on your situation, what did she do ?

I assume you and your partner would like to have a baby, are you exploring options to make one ? Ie Donor eggs, adoption etc 
Sorry for so many questions I am just trying to find a way of supporting you, at this obviously difficult time 

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
check out the FAQ thread too - heres the Link CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Fairydust,

Just wanted to hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## fairydust (Jul 28, 2007)

My sister went through early menopause at 29. She now (after 5 attempts of IVF) has two beautiful and precious boys. Although i'm not actively trying (I haven't been with my boyfriend that long and I've just got myself sorted after a couple of really rubbishy years) I sometimes feel that i should be trying, other times i feel positively childless.
I've had my FSH tested - reading 12, 22, 42 over 6 months. That's about it really. The consultant told me that i probably don't have any of my own eggs to use so there's no rush to decide what to do about using donor eggs. I, maybe foolishly, think that they could have done more tests or given more advice or something - wishful thinking i know!
My sister is devastated obviously but is giving me all the help and info she can. I recently went to the Daisy network conference and was told by someone that she thought i was lucky to have a sister who went through the same thing, as she can offer support - i agree but the more i think about it, surely it makes it worse because after supporting my sister through such a devastating thing, now i have to go through it too - i already know how hard it can be to go through IVF and now i possibly have to prepare myself for it if i choose to go that route.


----------



## fairydust (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks to all that got back to me before - i have more questions i'm afraid. I'm going to go back to the drs as my HRT (climogest) is sending me nutty and i just don't feel i'm getting enough answers. I figure if i know more about what i need or whether i should be getting referred, i may fare better with the doc 
Does high FSH mean no babies? Does being on HRT mean a higher or lower chance of pregnancy? What tests should i have had? (I've only had FSH). Should i have had my egg reserve tested?
I need to try and get a clear answer of what to do next?
Thanks


----------



## fairydust (Jul 28, 2007)

oh, and i'm having REALLY bad period pains too (not sure if the pain is due to me or the HRT)


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there and a huge welcome to fertility friends xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Fairydust, sorry to hear you have been having bad period pains too. You should definiftely mention these to your doctor, especially if they have only started since the HRT.


Lots of luck.

C~x


----------

